# Need help finding CPT code for the Biopsy of Tongue lesion



## marivic415

Hi,

Does anyone know how to code a biopsy of multiple tongue lesion?

I was wondering if it more appropriate to use an Integumentary CPT codes 10000 series for biopsy of multiple tongue lesion or should the Digestive CPT 
40000 series is more appropriate?

Your feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Marivic Pinto
Billing Analyst
OHNS UCSF


----------



## Treetoad

It would depend upon which type.  41100 (open, anterior 2/3, 41105 (open, posterio 1/3, 41599 (unlisted used for needle biopsy).


----------



## sbenden719

we use the 41100 codes...never been dinied...also depends on the type as stated by the other


----------

